# Where to get 04 GTO die cast cars



## gsmith (Oct 21, 2004)

Anybody know if the 04 GTO is out in a die cast model yet? Can it be ordered off of the web? :confused


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes it can be ordered off the net. Try Etoys, that's where I got mine..it's great! They are quick to ship......


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

ebay?


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

diecastmusclecars.com :cool


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

pontiacmall has some, but only three colors, not black


----------



## redbeast (Jul 31, 2004)

Got mine on ebay


----------



## PhantomGoat (Dec 4, 2004)

Toys R Us have both Silver and Cosmos Purple.

What color are you looking for?


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

Got my 1/18 Cosmos Purple @ PontiacMall.com :cool


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

*diecast*

erkle toys,,they have black as well


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

y doesn't anyone have Barbados??? And don't say cuz it's gay....mine will be worth more in 5 years than all of those who's colors were in production more than 04.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

gsmith said:


> Anybody know if the 04 GTO is out in a die cast model yet? Can it be ordered off of the web? :confused


Here are a few more.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> y doesn't anyone have Barbados??? And don't say cuz it's gay....mine will be worth more in 5 years than all of those who's colors were in production more than 04.....



A little insecure about our color are we? J/k.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

sboylan said:


> A little insecure about our color are we? J/k.


Ouch. Don't go there. You'll touch a _noive_.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Really, I was only kidding. I find that this forum is a melting pot of "color choices" and I am not one to discriminate. Think of my silver as a distant cousin to your blue!?!?!


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

say what you want guys the goat was intended to be the wifey's car, but in turn she got a jeep liberty and now i have the girly goat, but no matter what color it's still a bad mama jama.........ya feel me?


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

i did happen to get the Johnny Lightning hot wheels size car. and if i'm not mistaken i think they already have the 05 out in that particular size too from the same manufacturer


----------



## PhantomGoat (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry No 'Barbados' here's the authorized release colors: 2004 GTO

Black ERT33674 Release Date 12/2003
Yellow ERT33675 Release Date 2/2004
Quicksilver ERT33727 Release Date 4/2004
Cosmos Purple ERT33836 Release Date 4/2004
Torrid Red ERT33870 Release Date 8/2004

Kevin


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

sboylan said:


> A little insecure about our color are we? J/k.


Personally, I chose my Cosmos Purple because it SHOUTED "gay".

Greg


----------



## LS2GTO (Nov 28, 2004)

I got an Ertl Blue Chrome one, just got it in today.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

GoatHerder said:


> Personally, I chose my Cosmos Purple because it SHOUTED "gay".
> 
> Greg


I just love the people here in this forum!!! You guys crack me up! --I can't even decided if this is funnier if Greg's serious or if he's kidding. ...or maybe Greg walked away from his computer and a "friend" typed this in. Major rolling on the floor!

---Larry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

LarryM said:


> I just love the people here in this forum!!! You guys crack me up! --I can't even decided if this is funnier if Greg's serious or if he's kidding. ...or maybe Greg walked away from his computer and a "friend" typed this in. Major rolling on the floor!
> 
> ---Larry


 :agree









But folks, this is a "Don't ask, don't tell" roum. We welcome GTO fans of all types, even those of the Barbados Blue and Cosmos Purple alternative lifestyle.


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

LarryM said:


> I just love the people here in this forum!!! You guys crack me up! --I can't even decided if this is funnier if Greg's serious or if he's kidding. ...or maybe Greg walked away from his computer and a "friend" typed this in. Major rolling on the floor!


Oh, I was quite serious. I love this color, although the exterior color doesn't shout "gay" nearly as much as the interior. 

I mean, what's not to love about purple leather!?! Especially the suade on the lower portions of the doors, dash and console.

Greg


----------

